# Help please - Trailer Hauling



## Norcal (May 19, 2009)

I think you are going to be pushing the limits with a 1/2 ton truck. You did not say if the trailer is a striaght pull or a gooseneck. Personally, when you tow a 3H trailer, I think you are at the point of a 3/4 ton truck, minimum. Best way to tell is hook up the trailer, load what you expect to haul, and see how the ruck trailer combination sits. If you are getting a lot of sag at the rear of the truck, then I would say it is not safe as you lose front end control.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

If you can get the horses over the axle of the trailer (or most of the weight) you should be fine. I have a F150 and hauled two horses regularly in my 16 ft stock trailer and would haul three from time to time. It makes the truck work thats for sure with three (but you said it is local so not a long drive)... just keep an eye on how much your truck sags. Do you have a break controller in your truck? If you don't then I wouldnt haul that heavy of a load.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replys! It is a bumper pull trailer...

We have decided to use a different, heavier truck, one we know will haul with no problem. I will keep my truck for hauling single horses.


----------

